# motorbike insurance question - cant work out whats going on



## nudda (Oct 28, 2008)

So I have a quote for my bike. I was experimenting to see how the price chances. If I move my DOB back 1 day then its £40 cheaper. ANY other day its the same price. Start date of insurance doesnt matter. Have not changed anything else.

Has anyone come across this before?


----------



## Twizz (Jul 8, 2012)

Never come across that before. 

Try "thebikeinsurer.co.uk"


----------



## xlfive (Feb 18, 2006)

Never heard of that one,it is like the question are you a home owner,would that make the policy cheaper or more expensive


----------



## TJenkos (May 6, 2009)

xlfive said:


> Never heard of that one,it is like the question are you a home owner,would that make the policy cheaper or more expensive


Cheaper as you are seen more responsible..


----------



## Twizz (Jul 8, 2012)

xlfive said:


> Never heard of that one,it is like the question are you a home owner,would that make the policy cheaper or more expensive


And did you know. If you say your bike is garaged within areas where there is an increase of garage thefts your premium could be increased therefore might be cheaper to leave the bike parked outside....


----------



## xJay1337 (Jul 20, 2012)

I would just use that 1 day to save the money..


----------



## mattsbmw (Jul 20, 2008)

xJay1337 said:


> I would just use that 1 day to save the money..


and have the insurance declared null and void in the event of a claim.


----------



## LukeWS (Sep 9, 2012)

Insurance sites are a joke heres one for my brother

Policy start 

1st march £1650
7th march £1550
12th march £1430

I cant work it out but aslong as its cheaper i didnt mind, may be worth ringing up and asking why it is mate


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Twizz said:


> And did you know. If you say your bike is garaged within areas where there is an increase of garage thefts your premium could be increased therefore might be cheaper to leave the bike parked outside....


Never understood this one. Both my car and bike insurance is cheaper if I don't park in my garage. Still don't fully understand it as I now park in the drive in front of the garage instead of in a locked secure garage....and I know that I'm in a low crime zone thankfully my bike insurance is only £75 TPF+T including to and from any place of work


----------

